# Skulls



## craig (Nov 2, 2008)

So I was bored... Not commercial or product. Let me know what you think. Nikon D200. 29 @ 14 sec. Focal length = 70mm. Colour temp is 2745 kelvin, tint set at -3.

Love & Bass








Blurr


----------



## IvyJade (Nov 12, 2008)

craig said:


> So I was bored... Not commercial or product. Let me know what you think. Nikon D200. 29 @ 14 sec. Focal length = 70mm. Colour temp is 2745 kelvin, tint set at -3.
> 
> Love & Bass
> 
> ...



I heart skulls and i like this


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you for your comment! 

Love & Bass


----------



## Gordon Simpson (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the still one better than the blurred one.  Just my opinion


----------



## craig (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the comment.

Love & Bass


----------



## dak1b (Sep 9, 2010)

skulls are cool.


----------

